# Another bat in my care



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

Its been a busy year helping rehabilitating bats.

We have had a good few adults, babies and juveniles

This one has been fed, watered and checked for health.

Tonight we release her!

Here is an image of her as we fed here meal worms tonight.

Please remember bats are a European Protected Species and you need to be licenced in England, Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

what species is she?


----------



## Coolsox (May 3, 2008)

I remember rescuing a little Pipistrelle from my cat several years ago. I had never seen one close up an was amazed how small it was. When I picked I up it wrapped itself around my thumb! 

It was later collected by some bat protection people. Turns out it had. Broken wing.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Awwww, looks cute!
Well done!


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

laurencea said:


> what species is she?


she is a pipistrelle and was released last night


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

Love micros!!! Shame we don't get any macros in the UK


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

Wandering said:


> Love micros!!! Shame we don't get any macros in the UK


This one was a macro compared to the last one we had!

Agreed it would be fun!


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

A big one then? Anywhere near the 9g mark? Not quite an A.jubatus though eh?Lol.


----------



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

OMG, I love bats!

I watch them flying around our garden at night, they are awesome


----------

